# Great fay on the Rifle!



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Got to the water around 10am and took my time casting seams and caught 8 and 3 around 18". Really started the day just trying new fly patterns I tied and ended up one of the better days ive had this winter. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice dude. What flies were you throwing?


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice... Glad you found some. 

I gotta get out and scratch this trout itch here pretty soon, its killin' me.

Thanks for the report


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. They were hitting on Iso's and and a few midge patterns I created. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Good job, I am still scratching my ice fishing itch, but have started stocking up on a few trout supplies while trying to hit the end of ice season deals.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Its been tough for ice fisherman this year huh? I dont get out on the ice much, spend most free time behind the vice and on the water, im full on addicted says my wife!! Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------

